# heating and cooling?



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

hi im after something that will heat a viv but also has a cooling setting, is their such a thing?


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

nobody no if their is such a thing?


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

please ive had a look on internet, but if their is such a thing and it has a name then it will be much easier to find results, by typing in the name of this thing


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

how do you mean like a fan attached to a thermostat would cool it down


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

no i mean like u no the ASH heaters, well i was wondering if these is anything like that, that will blow cool air aswell as hot air?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

A thermostat on a fan would work the wrong way around. It would turn the fan off when it reached the set temperature.
This turns a fan on, when it gets too hot, and off when it cools down.
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products
There is no such thing as a combined heater/ cooler as they are two seperate types of equipment.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

peterf said:


> A thermostat on a fan would work the wrong way around. It would turn the fan off when it reached the set temperature.
> This turns a fan on, when it gets too hot, and off when it cools down.
> Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products
> There is no such thing as a combined heater/ cooler as they are two seperate types of equipment.


thanks i think that will work:2thumb: i cant belive i didnt find this myself, i dont think i will be using a fan though as i was hoping to use something thast could be mounted on the wall of the inside of the viv


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Small fan can be easily adapted to small envoronments and can be run by a cool control
Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

peterf said:


> Small fan can be easily adapted to small envoronments and can be run by a cool control
> Euro Rep Ltd - Europes largest manufacturer and distributor of Reptile Products


do you think it would be able to cool a 8ftx3ftx3ft viv to about 50farenhiet sufficiently?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

am i missing somthing here?

why would you need a cooler when your heat source would be on a stat?

or is it for nightime temps? even so your viv will cool down once the heat source has been turned off.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

pete-vtr said:


> am i missing somthing here?
> 
> why would you need a cooler when your heat source would be on a stat?
> 
> or is it for nightime temps? even so your viv will cool down once the heat source has been turned off.


no sorri the reptile i want it for is going to be in an insulated shed along with other reptiles, and i want to hibernate this reptile for breeding purposes but dont want to effect any of the temps of the other reptiles,the other reptiles will be in their summer cycle, so their fore i dont think the temp would drop low enough even with the heat source off in the viv, hope that makes sence?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

morelia spilota said:


> no sorri the reptile i want it for is going to be in an insulated shed along with other reptiles, and i want to hibernate this reptile for breeding purposes but dont want to effect any of the temps of the other reptiles,the other reptiles will be in their summer cycle, so their fore i dont think the temp would drop low enough even with the heat source off in the viv, hope that makes sence?


ahh im with you now,

not too sure about coolers, however atm on my vivs im using a fan setup for ventilation purposes and id see no reason why this couldn't be used to cool the viv. It would be fairly easy to attach some form of bendy/ flexible pipe leading outdoors maybe or lower to the floor. id probaly opt for this way of cooling as the fans are dirt cheap and screw straight in behind your vents, and it can easily be controlled by a thermostat.

using one fan to blow the cool air in, and another to suck warm air out, heres a quick sketch;











Hope this is of some use to you, let me know how you get on! :2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

The only way to cool a viv is air conditioning. 

A fan just moves air around, it won't cool a reptile.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I will soon be selling digital stats which will control both heating and cooling automatically.
If the temp is too low it switches on a heater, if too high it switches on a cooler.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

cervantes said:


> The only way to cool a viv is air conditioning.
> 
> A fan just moves air around, it won't cool a reptile.


I beg to differ, in both my setups whilst the fans are on I get a drop in temperature.

Having them set up as above one blowing in cool air and the higher fan blowing hot air out. It won't work the other way round because heat rises, thus just moving it about


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes fans do help to cool.
Obviously not as much as an air-con unit.
If they didn't then why do computers use them for the cpu, psu etc. A lot of it is down to air circulation but they definately help to cool things down.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys im still unsure and dont no what to do, i dont think the fan method will work, because if it is just circulating the air i think it would still be to warm, because there are many other vivs in the shed, and if i set it up so that there is a fan drawing air in from out side via a pipe i think it would be too cold, and once the fans are off tha air would still be able to travel down the pipe from outside and into the viv and continue to make the temp even colder, and i dont want the heating and cooling equipment to be taking turns at coming on a turning off to maintain the temp in the viv, again i hope all this makes sence to you all, and once again thanks too all those who have been offering ideas :2thumb:

i would be very interested in this product once it is fully operational 


reptiles-ink said:


> I will soon be selling digital stats which will control both heating and cooling automatically.
> If the temp is too low it switches on a heater, if too high it switches on a cooler.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

morelia spilota said:


> i would be very interested in this product once it is fully operational


It should be all sorted some time next week.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys im still unsure and dont no what to do, i dont think the fan method will work, because if it is just circulating the air i think it would still be to warm, because there are many other vivs in the shed, and if i set it up so that there is a fan drawing air in from out side via a pipe i think it would be too cold, and once the fans are off tha air would still be able to travel down the pipe from outside and into the viv and continue to make the temp even colder, and i dont want the heating and cooling equipment to be taking turns at coming on a turning off to maintain the temp in the viv, again i hope all this makes sence to you all, and once again thanks too all those who have been offering ideas :2thumb:


do you have a price on them yet?


reptiles-ink said:


> It should be all sorted some time next week.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys im still unsure and dont no what to do, i dont think the fan method will work, because if it is just circulating the air i think it would still be to warm, because there are many other vivs in the shed, and if i set it up so that there is a fan drawing air in from out side via a pipe i think it would be too cold, and once the fans are off tha air would still be able to travel down the pipe from outside and into the viv and continue to make the temp even colder, and i dont want the heating and cooling equipment to be taking turns at coming on a turning off to maintain the temp in the viv, again i hope all this makes sence to you all, and once again thanks too all those who have been offering ideas :2thumb:

do you have a price on them yet?


reptiles-ink said:


> It should be all sorted some time next week.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

morelia spilota said:


> and once the fans are off tha air would still be able to travel down the pipe from outside and into the viv and continue to make the temp even colder,


Im in the process of gathering equipment for a big viv build that i have planned , of which ive incorporated a similar thing..... (tested a prototype and it worked so hoping to start the real thing at the weekend)

The item im using on mine, which might also hopefully solve your problem above is a:
in-line back draught shutter 
picked mine up from ebay


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

ozzie said:


> Im in the process of gathering equipment for a big viv build that i have planned , of which ive incorporated a similar thing..... (tested a prototype and it worked so hoping to start the real thing at the weekend)
> 
> The item im using on mine, which might also hopefully solve your problem above is a:
> in-line back draught shutter
> picked mine up from ebay


 thanks for the info ill have a look, let me know how u get on:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

morelia spilota said:


> do you have a price on them yet?


 
Still need to work the price out yet but roughly about £45


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> I will soon be selling digital stats which will control both heating and cooling automatically.
> If the temp is too low it switches on a heater, if too high it switches on a cooler.


is this going to be similar to the lucky reptile termo control 2?

is the difference being it can operate both heating and cooling devices at the same time wheras the other just controls one or the other but not both at the same time?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

It will be nothing like the thermocontrol models.
It is a control unit similar to a normal thermostat apart from it has a digital display showing the curent temperature, the main difference is there are 2 sockets, 1 for a heater and 1 for a cooler. It plugs straight into the mains like a normal thermostat unlike the thermocontrols which have a seperate power supply.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

all sounds gud to me deffinatly want one:2thumb:



reptiles-ink said:


> It will be nothing like the thermocontrol models.
> It is a control unit similar to a normal thermostat apart from it has a digital display showing the curent temperature, the main difference is there are 2 sockets, 1 for a heater and 1 for a cooler. It plugs straight into the mains like a normal thermostat unlike the thermocontrols which have a seperate power supply.





reptiles-ink said:


> Still need to work the price out yet but roughly about £45


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> It will be nothing like the thermocontrol models.
> It is a control unit similar to a normal thermostat apart from it has a digital display showing the curent temperature, the main difference is there are 2 sockets, 1 for a heater and 1 for a cooler. It plugs straight into the mains like a normal thermostat unlike the thermocontrols which have a seperate power supply.


sounds pretty similar to the thermos to me except without the powerpack and use of two units running at once...:whistling2:

what warrenty are you offering with these?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

It is not 2 units running at once. It is a single unit which is able to switch modes between heating and cooling. The only resemblence is that they are both thermostats and both have a digital display.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

in-line back draught shutter
so how does this work then ozzy?
im thinking if im trying so suck air in from out side it will be open, and then once the correct temp is reached, the fan which will be sucking the air in will turn off, but then what is to stop the air blowing into the pipe and into the viv without the aid of the fan?

do u see what i mean, how have you set yours up?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> It is not 2 units running at once. It is a single unit which is able to _switch_ modes between heating and cooling. The only resemblence is that they are both thermostats and both have a digital display.


sound the same mate, it might not look the same but it sounds like it will do the same job. thermo2 can be switched between cooling and heating.

pics and a more detailed spec are needed!​


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

As far as I am aware the thermo2 will do either heating OR cooling not both.
The ones I have will do both automatically, you plug a heater and a cooler into it and the unit uses which of the 2 it needs to maintain the correct temperature.

If they are both the same because they will both do heating cooling then that means that an air-con unit is a thermo2 just made to look different.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

morelia spilota said:


> in-line back draught shutter
> so how does this work then ozzy?
> im thinking if im trying so suck air in from out side it will be open, and then once the correct temp is reached, the fan which will be sucking the air in will turn off, but then what is to stop the air blowing into the pipe and into the viv without the aid of the fan?
> 
> do u see what i mean, how have you set yours up?


any body now how i could get around this problem, would a air-con unit do both heating and cooling?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

most air-com units will do both heating and cooling but they are designed for rooms rather than viv's so they would give you a stable ambient room temperature.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> most air-com units will do both heating and cooling but they are designed for rooms rather than viv's so they would give you a stable ambient room temperature.


so could i not use one in a viv then?
the viv measures 8ftlong x 4ftwide x 4fthigh


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The indoor part of the units are 3 to 4 foot by 1 foot then theres the metal pipes that run to outside to the main unit.
There would be problems caused by the ammount of air flow created by the unit and also the whole unit would need to have a guard over it.
Plus the fact that they start at about £200


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> As far as I am aware the thermo2 will do either heating OR cooling not both.
> The ones I have will do both automatically, you plug a heater and a cooler into it and the unit uses which of the 2 it needs to maintain the correct temperature.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

They wont be constantly be fighting against each other as you can set a tollerance ie if the desired temp was 26 The heater would turn on at 24.5 and the cooler would turn on at 27.5 with the stat set at 1.5 degree.It can be set with a higher or lower tollerance to suit the users requirements. This means thast they *WONT* be fighting against each other actually.

Not everyone has a constant ambient temperature for various reasons such as the viv's being in sheds, lofts etc meaning on a hot day the ambient temperature could go over the required temperature so the cooling part would be active, if it is a cooler day then it wont be.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

morelia spilota said:


> in-line back draught shutter
> so how does this work then ozzy?
> im thinking if im trying so suck air in from out side it will be open, and then once the correct temp is reached, the fan which will be sucking the air in will turn off, but then what is to stop the air blowing into the pipe and into the viv without the aid of the fan?
> 
> do u see what i mean, how have you set yours up?


 
hi mate
my set up is slightly different to yours in that im not drawing my air from outside, mine is for air circulation to stop stale air in the vivs, the back draught shutter prevents the warm air going back up the pipe when my extractor fan is off, you can still use the same but on the outer wall fix a cowl to stop any winds directly blowing down the pipe..
this link will show you the idea.......
External Wall Cowl with Backdraught Shutter, Heating & Ventilating, Verplas Limited

i have started my project (a 4 stack) with this on it, which i plan to put pictures on a new thread in the next few days.

hope this makes sense
regards
Ozzie


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

ozzie said:


> hi mate
> my set up is slightly different to yours in that im not drawing my air from outside, mine is for air circulation to stop stale air in the vivs, the back draught shutter prevents the warm air going back up the pipe when my extractor fan is off, you can still use the same but on the outer wall fix a cowl to stop any winds directly blowing down the pipe..
> this link will show you the idea.......
> External Wall Cowl with Backdraught Shutter, Heating & Ventilating, Verplas Limited
> ...


 kwl thanks for responding dude:2thumb: i look forward to seeing your project when its finished


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> The indoor part of the units are 3 to 4 foot by 1 foot then theres the metal pipes that run to outside to the main unit.
> There would be problems caused by the ammount of air flow created by the unit and also the whole unit would need to have a guard over it.
> Plus the fact that they start at about £200


i thought u could get little wall mounted air con units?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Actual air con units for the wall also have a unit outside.
If there is only the visible part on the wall then it is not a full aircon unit.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> If there is only the visible part on the wall then it is not a full aircon unit.


 sorri for being thick but wot do u mean not a full air con unit? what will it not do that a large air con unit will do?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

A proper aircon unit will heat and cool properly.
A lot of the smaller/cheaper units dont have the facility to properly cool the air and just act as a fan.
Some portable units are full aircon units self contained rather than having an outside part but you need to run an exhaust pipe outside.


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

reptiles-ink said:


> A proper aircon unit will heat and cool properly.
> A lot of the smaller/cheaper units dont have the facility to properly cool the air and just act as a fan.
> Some portable units are full aircon units self contained rather than having an outside part but you need to run an exhaust pipe outside.


 ryt ok kwl thanks ill have a look at air con units then:2thumb: see if i can find a portable one that will do both functions


----------

